# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > SUPPLEMENTS >  superdrol?

## tycin

wtf is this superdrol everyones talking about? and why the rush to buy? should i b getting some or is it just another gay ph?  :Don't know:

----------


## tribaltek

Superdrol (methasteron) is definitely not a prohormone: it is a very active form of a designer supplement. Superdrol gets its name from the fact that it is a super-saturated, or 2-reduced, form of Anadrol . Anadrol has a =C-OH at the 2nd position, and if this is totally saturated (reduced) with hydrogen, it gives -CH3. Another way to describe it is that it is a 2a-17a-dimethyl of drostanolone (Masteron ). Masteron has a single methyl group at the 2nd position. Superdrol is a modification of this structure by adding another methyl group at the 17th position, like M1T or M-Dien. However you may wish to look at it, it is by this simple-looking transformation that Superdrol comes to occupy the sweet spot between the chemical natures of Anadrol and Masteron. Since it is already reduced at the 5th position, it cannot make estrogen. Progesterone is not an issue: perhaps 0.1% can aromatize, in theory. In fact, this compound should not have any major metabolites at all. Maybe a few hydroxylated adrenal metabolites, but only traces. It is basically excreted unchanged as the conjugated glucuronate. The extra electron density at the 2 makes Superdrol 2-3x as anabolic (mg for mg) than Anadrol. To borrow from the language of genetics, Superdrol is a fine example of hybrid vigor: it has only the best attributes of each, and none of the worst. This is a supplement designed to have it all. 


Anadrol/oxymetholone 17ß-hydroxy-2-hydroxymethylene-17a-methyl-5a-androstan-3-one 
Superdrol/methasteron 2a,17a-Dimethyl-17ß-hydroxy-5a-androstan-3-one 
Masteron/drostanolone 2a-methyl-17ß -hydroxy-5a-androstan-3-one
Proviron /mesterolone 1a-methyl-17ß -hydroxy-5a-androstan-3-one




EFFECTS


Anabolic effects & dosing requirements
As fascinating as all this chemistry might be, you are probably much more interested in how well Superdrol is going to work. What you are going to gain, and how much it will take you to make these gains? The gains from Superdrol are very dry and lean, so numbers do not tell the whole story, but let us look at them nonetheless. According to the book values, Superdrol should be 20% as androgenic as the reference standard methyl-test, and 400-800% as anabolic, while M1T is 910-1600%, and Anadrol closer to 300%, while being twice as androgenic as Superdrol, mg for mg. So in theory, Superdrol should be half as anabolic as the same dosage of M1T, and 10-20% as androgenic. This would mean that it should take twice the dosage of Superdrol to match the anabolic effects of M1T, at which dosage its androgenic side-effects would be 20-40% of those from M1T. Fortunately in the case of Superdrol it exceeds in practice its theoretical promise. All testers  who were selected in part because of their experience with M1T  found that the muscle gains produced from Superdrol were no less than 2/3 of what a comparable dose of M1T would have given them. Moreover, they found very few sideeffects to complain about. 

What this means for you is that you will need somewhere between 10 and 40mg of Superdrol per day. Period. There was, certainly, a desire to get this product to market before the ban, but because we were able to keep its chemistry secret, competition did not force it to be rushed, as was the case with M-Dien. Accordingly, proper testing was carried out, allowing us to determine real world dosing recommendations, not ballpark theoretical numbers. The following recommendations are honest and accurate: 10-15mg will be sufficient for beginners under 200lbs; 20-25mg for those advanced lifters under 200lbs, or for those above 200lbs but untrained; 30-35mg for men who have seriously trained themselves but are under 240lbs. For men who think they need to run a dose which falls between the use of whole capsules, one extra 10mg capsule can be taken before workouts, such that the weekly average is appropriate. as a rule of thumb, Superdrol will require 50% more of a dose than M1T to give you comparable gains in muscle. Any women who are entertaining the possibility of using Superdrol should reduce the weight to accord with their sex and their height, and then divide these dosages by a factor of no less than ten. Capsules will then have to be diluted in liquid to be measured accurately. For men, 40mg is a dose only for the very large or the true non-responders, by which I mean people who do not see results on less than 30mg of M1T. Very few people will need 40mg of Superdrol, and no one will need above 50mg. If used in a stack reduce the daily dose by 5-10mg, which would be very prudent given how well Superdrol will stack, and if not its expense, then your very limited supply. The testers whose dosing fit the above guidelines gained, on average, five pounds of muscle in under three weeks, while losing water and gaining no fat on hyper caloric bulking diets. The quality of the gains from Superdrol comes from its likeness to Masteron while the quantity comes from its similarity to Anadrol. Masteron, expensive and very rare, is almost a perfect cutting steroid , being highly androgenic and antiestrogenic.

If you must have a rough comparison to something already out there, one tester described the quality of gains as being akin to those from fina or a test/halo combo, but such comparisons are bound to be inexact. Gains are very dry, and it makes muscles noticeably more hard and dense. The explosive gains from Anadrol are accompanied by a great deal of water retention and fat. M1T, as you surely well know, produces explosive gains not unlike those of Anadrol, but this comes at a cost. More on this later. As to how difficult it is to retain the gains from Superdrol, you are invited to follow the testers post-cycle results. To date, the results are promising, with no loss of mass or vascularity. The gains from Superdrol will be impressive, and they will not take long to start, but they will be more gradual to be recognized than those which come from aromatizing steroids . Your numbers in the gym and on the tape measure
will go up, not explosively, but they will go up surely and steadily. The diuretic effect of Superdrol will at first mask the gains as you lose water and gain muscle. When mass begins to increase, it should do so disproportionately compared to tape-measurements. So if you are only checking the scale, or if you are not lean enough to notice the loss of water, persist and be rewarded. 

Strength
Anadrol is famous for explosive gains in strength. M1T is not. Superdrol shares with Anadrol a capacity for impressive, but consistent, gains in strength. Testers experienced dramatic and immediate strength gains, when consuming sufficient calories. To their surprise and our delight, every single one became stronger every single workout, and many personal bests were recorded, while volume increased. Being a DHT derivative, it is a fair question to ask whether the strength gains from Superdrol can be maintained, or whether they will not dissipate shortly after one terminates use of the drug. In response to this, consider that 1) the strength gains from pure androgens are not generally accompanied by proportional gains in mass, and 2) the gains in both strength and mass which result from dianabol /m1,4add are - besides being accompanied by bloating - diminished soon after one goes off, they dont just disappear,
but they are hard to keep. If the mass gains from Superdrol are solid rather than fleeting, then the strength which came with this increase in muscle mass should be much easier to maintain than those which can result from the use of Anadrol, Dianabol/M1,4ADD, or many of the pure androgens, which achieve a significant amount of their effect on strength through their psychotropic effects on focus and aggression. 

Athletic Performance
Along with marked increases in strength, all testers observed undeniable increases in their endurance, whether in cardio or adding to the sets they could perform. Breathing and heart rates were not as high as expected. Given Superdrols chemical relation to Anadrol and Masteron, it was speculated that this could be due to an increase in red blood cell (RBC) count, which would allow the use of more oxygen. Masteron has also been used as an Anadrol alternative for aplastic anemia, so it should be a strong immune stimulator and RBC booster, as many 5-reduced compounds are. In Anadrol, the extra stamina which should accompany the known increase in RBC is largely counteracted by the estrogen related effects. Because these are absent with Superdrol, increased RBC count may seemed a probable explanation for the increase in endurance. But because the increased endurance occurred quickly, I am hesitant to assert that an increased RBC count is the reason. Shortly after this appears in print, there should be blood work available to confirm or deny this. No matter the explanation, Superdrol does increase endurance significantly. 

Fluid Retention
Masteron and Anadrol are on the opposite ends of the spectrum in regards to fluid retention. In this regard, Superdrol lies close to Masteron, which  being unable either to convert to estrogen or mimic the effects of estrogen  has typically been used for reducing water retention while increasing muscle hardness and density. The rapid gains in mass caused by Anadrol involve not a little water retention: bloating is unavoidable, as with Dianabol/M1,4ADD. With Superdrol, there is no extra water retention. There is not even facial bloating. It forms no estrogen, so the renin-angiotensin-aldosterone (RAAS) system cannot be activated to cause any water retention. M1T has the unfortunate effect of causing water retention in the kidneys, which can be painful, and is definitely unhealthy.

The pumps for which Anadrol is known are caused by an increase in the volume of blood, some of it RBC but much of it water. Blood pressure rises accordingly, and can lead to headaches, other forms of discomfort, or worse. The pumps from Superdrol could well be the result of the volumization of blood without the water gain, as noted above. It is in fact a mild diuretic. This helps contribute to the unmatched vascularity noticed in lean individuals. Because it dries you out, unless you are cutting for a reason, like a contest, you should increase your water intake accordingly. You can expect to drop at least several pounds of water in your first few days of use. From testers who monitored their blood pressure, there was no indication that it rose significantly, nor were there in others symptoms of high BP, for example, face turning beet red, or feeling nauseous after a few light sets. The pumps and increased vascularity from Superdrol are pleasant - my biceps feel flexed when at rest in the words of one tester. That is, until the dose is becomes too
high, at which point Superdrol shares with Anadrol back pumps, cramps, or aches. These can inhibit workouts. At proper doses, these are fleeting, not unlike those from M1T, but not as severe. However, the tester who challenged the highest dose experienced such discomfort that he literally had to lay on the gym floor in between sets. It seems that Superdrol has a built in mechanism, harmless enough, to prevent its abuse.

Fat
Masteron is very effective in cutting cycles to reduce bodyfat; Anadrol does not mind putting on a few pounds for the winter. Superdrol testers were all eating well, no one was cutting, and mass was going up faster than tape-measurements. It was wondered whether Superdrol exhibited fat-burning properties like tren . This can be discounted, and explained instead as a diuretic effect: testers size did not change dramatically because they lost water, while their muscles grew and became more dense. So in regard to fat, Superdrol falls right between Masteron and Anadrol: one could say that it neutral in terms of
partitioning. When using Superdrol, fat will not magically melt away, but nor will it especially inhibit fat loss on a cut. It will not especially prime you for fat gains on a bulk, but if you do not watch your diet you can get fat.

Psychological Effects
The psychological effects of Anadrol and Masteron are noticeable, if not as pronounced as with some other DHT derivatives. It was not clear what, if any, psychological effects should have been expected from Superdrol, given how little its androgenic effects looked to be on paper. What the testers found, to begin with was that Superdrol felt somatically clean, meaning that there was zero sense of physical malaise or indisposition which is common to Anadrol and especially M1T. On the contrary, testers had a sense of physical well-being, a clean feeling of being on  as distinct from the sure knowledge that one is growing, even if one doesnt feel well, that one gets from M1T or Anadrol. This feeling was not as pronounced as with Dianabol. Psychologically, the following were attributed to the use of Superdrol: confidence, assertiveness, focus, increased libido, the need to do something, aggressiveness in the gym, a
command mindset, and some irritability  especially upon ramping up to the next dosing level. One tester described the CNS stimulation he got from doing 30mg at once as being stronger than 50mg of M5, 32mg of M4OHN, or EC. Endurance and strength should be mentioned here as well, because while above I have offered physical explanations for them, some of this effect could well be psychological, in which case it would dissipate upon cessation of the use of Superdrol. There was some increase in appetite for some of the testers, a decrease for others; in either case this was not overwhelming.

Recovery
Recovery time on Superdrol was improved, slightly but noticeably - not on a par, however, with a similar dose of M1T, let alone Anadrol. In this light you should be reminded that the increases in strength which you will experience on Superdrol do not come with a proportional increase in the strength of connective tissue. So when using Superdrol, you should observe strict form in the gym or else you invites injury, which obviously defeats the purpose of any kind of performance enhancing agent. 



ADVERSE EFFECTS


Across the board, testers were astounded by the virtual absence of unwelcome side-effects from Superdrol use. One tester, already balding, mentioned an occasional itchy scalp. The only exception to the clean bill given to Superdrol was noted earlier, lower back pain at excessive doses. This lack of side-effects can be attributed to Superdrols very low androgenic capacity and its anti-estrogenic effects. Everything OK in there? So whats the catch, the bad news? From the provisional results, there does not seem to be any bad news. You should be sure to check the results of the testers blood work which will appear in their logs. If I were to speculate as to what could be most worrying, it would be if Superdrol lowered HDL (good cholesterol) levels into the single digits - something which M1T is very good at doing. As to hepatotoxicity, Superdrol is estimated to be more toxic than M4OHN, while far less toxic than M1T. The blood work will tell, but there was absolutely no indication from any of the testers, or from the chemistry of Superdrol, that it should be highly toxic. The unbearable back pumps which accompany excessive use of Superdrol effectively limits its potential for abuse. There were no indications of high blood pressure: headaches, nosebleeds, or anything of the sort. Testers were not fatigued or lightheaded, or any of the other symptoms of low blood sugar levels, as accompanies the use of M1T and Anadrol. Superdrol could still have some effect on this, however, and it something to keep in mind, especially if one will simultaneously be using Glucophase XR. Sleep was not interrupted, nor was it reported to be noticeably improved. Nausea and diarrhea were absent.

Unwelcomed Growth
As stated earlier, Superdrol is a mild androgen, and anti-estrogenic. Testers found no occurrence of acne, excessive hair growth, indications of benign prostate hypertrophy (BPH). You will not want to brave the back cramps to take enough of this to make you have to begin to be worried about androgenic sides. At 40mg, one tester noticed a tendency to bruise more easily. Zero estrogen conversion with this one, because it's 5-reduced and A-ring alkylated on top of that. Binding to the aromatase enzyme, estrogen production will be reduced. Also, the parent compound (Masteron) is used exclusively as an anti-neoplastic for metastatic breast cancer, so Superdrol is a strong anti-e. Clearly, Superdrol is not progestational, it is non-aromatizable, and even anti-estrogenic. But this said, it is worth reminding you that no one is clear on what the reasons are for why people get gyno. It can occur even in people using substances with these characteristics. One tester thought he could be having some early symptoms of gyno, although on paper there is clearly no reason to suspect Superdrol contributed to this. The point to take from this is that it is imperative to always have nolvadex or generic tamoxifen citrate powder on hand to administer at the first notice of symptoms of gyno.

Unwelcome Losses
As has been stated, Superdrol is a mild androgen, and hair loss (androgenetic alopecia) should not be much of a concern if you are not very predisposed to it. Another concern, especially in light of the peoples experiences with M1T is the question of how hard Superdrol will shut you down. The testers ran Superdrol by itself, some of them at very high doses. Not one experienced anything to indicate anything like the severe degree of shutdown which almost immediately accompanies the use of M1T. That said, it is inconceivable that Superdrol can do what it does without affecting the HPTA axis, and PCT is always mandatory. Because Superdrol itself is mild in terms of shutdown, if you were to run it by itself, recovery with PCT should be quite easy. Most people, however, will elect to run Superdrol as part of a stack. 



NECESSARY SUPPLEMENTS?


In the case of most oral steroids , legal or otherwise, there are a number of supplements which are not really optional. With M1T, everybodys favorite, 4-AD is really not an option. Liver protection supplements are optional, or they are so only at your peril. And little can be done about perpetually low blood sugar levels, and single-digit HDL levels. Anti-es are not specifically necessary for most orals, used alone. With Superdrol, none of these supplements are necessary - and no letro, finasteride, or dex - because none of these side-effects are especially worrisome. The only potential exception is the HDL issue. All steroid use adversely affects HDL levels, but we need to be sure to know how safe Superdrol is in this regard. The results of the testers blood work will resolve this worry, or make people aware that this is an issue. In any case, the only thing which could be done about this would be to limit the
length of ones cycle. As mentioned above, supplements are necessary with every steroid for PCT, and Superdrol even though it is mild in terms of suppression is no exception. I mention this here in part to remind you of the possibility that research chemicals may become much more difficult to come across depending on what actions take place subsequent to the ban. With Superdrol, if anything is close to necessary, it would be general liver protection such as from K-R-ALA. Everything else is strictly optional, and can be used in a complementary stack Superdrol, not as something necessary to counter the deficiencies of the primary mass builder.

A very minor issue which you should look for an answer is what the half-life of Superdrol is in the body. If it is short, this will call for dividing your daily dose rather than taking it all at once. If the half-life is longer, it would be an unnecessary inconvenience to do so. 



IMPLICATIONS AND STACKS


Cycle Length
Because of the toxicity of Anadrol and M1T, it is highly imprudent to use these for more than four weeks at a higher dose, and six weeks at any dose. For Superdrol, toxicity is not a great concern  little more than with M4OHN. So long as the results of the blood work come back favorably, i.e. if the HDL cholesterol is not reduced to single digit levels after several weeks usage, Superdrol can safely be used for longer cycles than 4 weeks. Otherwise, it should be used only for short cycles, or for short parts of longer cycles  obviously not in succession with M1T. I mention these issues because one of the things most of the testers mentioned is that they feel like they could run Superdrol perpetually: I can run this forever - No, you cant. This would obviously be a bad idea.

Stacking
Unlike Masteron, Superdrol obviously works very well on its own. Anadrol is very powerful, but the problems with its use are evident. If you happen to get a lot of Superdrol, you can surely use it to great effect on its own, but given its limited availability, to get the most out of your supply, you will probably want to use it as part of a stack. Superdrol should stack well with pretty much everything, apart from those things which it begs to be used in the place of: such as M1T, M14ADD, DBol , Anadrol or Halo. There should be no need to stack this with another methyl. The only things even to consider this would be mild substances like M4OHN or M5AA, for example. As a rule, if you can find a way not to stack methyls, make the right choice. A low transdermal dose of 3-alpha is a very powerful pure androgen which could take the place of M5AA or MDHT. For bulking cycles, a stack with anything which aromatizes will work very well: Test, EQ/1,4ADione, Nandrolone . A significant amount of mass gains come from the presence of estrogen. Estrogen also stimulates white
blood cell production, aiding your immune system, having too little estrogen will predispose you to becoming sick. M1T flu anyone? For more of a lean bulk more limited aromatizers would work very well: 4AD/ester, 19Nordiol/ester, 1,4ADiol, Primo. For a major cut, a nonaromatizing choice is called for, such as very dry mass-builder and/or a pure-androgen to produce sick separation and vascularity: 1-Test/ester or 5aa/ester, 3-alpha, Masteron, or Tren. There are so many combinations, it is really up to you to look at what is available, decide what your goals are, and choose the most appropriate items. You simply need to choose a complementary combination with your budget and your goals in mind. Listed below are some examples, suggested in discussion with the testers. You should be able to discern their purpose. And there will surely be a good deal of discussion about potential stacks and their merits on the boards.


Superdrol + 1-Test + 4-AD + pure androgen + M4OHN
Superdrol + Test or Sledge Test
Superdrol + 5AD + 3alpha
Superdrol + 4-AD + MDHT + tren
Superdrol + 4-AD + tren
Superdrol + Test or 4-AD + Deca or Nordiol
Superdrol + 1-Test or Fina + Test
Superdrol + 1,4ADD/EQ or 19Nor/Deca or M4OHN




COST/BENEFIT ANALYSIS


Theres no way it can replace M1T. So says the conventional wisdom about every new legal anabolic since the introduction of this famous mass builder. New substances have come to the market, and it is true that none yet has replaced M1T. What is also true, outside of the most outlandish circus-vendor salesmanship, is that nothing which has come to market has made claims to be a serious mass-builder, a true challenger to M1T. M4OHN and M-dien have received a lot of bad press, not because they are useless, but because people were expecting them to be useful in a way they were not. The pure androgens M5AA, and recently MDHT, were never intended as mass builders, but for strength, aggression, hardening, and maybe some modest dry gains. 1-AD, being related to M1T was impressive in its own right, but its cost put this posh wonder beyond comparison with its inexpensive brethren. M1,4ADD
could plausibly be called a bulker, but like its metabolite Dianabol, the gains from M1T by itself were more impressive and seemed qualitatively superior, even when M1,4ADD was used at an appropriately high dose. 

Superdrol is up against M1T. By now consumers of legal anabolics have accepted M1T as the bar by which all competitors are judged. But in fact the bar had not been raised so high as they think. The bar was so very low before M1T (overlooking the efficacy of S1+), and people had been numbed by insipid hype of the time. M1T astounded the masses in large part because lived up to its hype - hell, it exceeded its hype. In this environment, it made M1T seem a precious white rhinoceros. We have come to expect huge gains from a couple of $10 bottles. To see what the trouble with the praise of M1T is, however, just go back and dig up your receipts, in your head or in fact, and look at peoples journals, check out the blood work. How did people feel while they were on it, what were the gains like, what was the total cost of ownership, and has anyone really looked forward to their next cycle of M1T? The economy is misleading, both in terms of money and in terms of your health. When M1T was first introduced, the price was three times what it is now - even at the time it seemed extortive. Superdrol is appearing for the first time, and is the result of half a years worth of research and legwork to bring this compound from theory into practice. In a risky political environment, it had to be custom synthesized, with the cost of bringing it to market being very close to what M1T costs you. Yet the gains from Superdrol are comparable (check the logs, and if you use it send your own feedback). But whereas M1T produced size without comparable gains in strength, Superdrol gives both. To get the same kind of effects using M1T one would have to add enough 4-AD to counter suppression, and a pure androgen to get the gains in strength. Superdrol accomplishes this without the estrogen, and without the degree of androgenic effects. The actual gains are similar, with way fewer health issues. Superdrols testers were chosen by members of AnabolicMinds for their overall trustworthiness and ability to maintain a disciplined and logged training schedule. Each of the testers lived up to this. They ran Superdrol by itself, and they were not changing anything on the fly. Their results speak for themselves, and are very favorable all across the board. Superdrol is what M1T was hoped to have been. Superdrol sees this challenge, calling M1Ts bluff, and raises: All in. Designer Supplements is staking its reputation on the effectiveness of Superdrol  and this is no empty boast, because this company plans to be providing you with the best legal supplements for long after the ban.

If Anadrol-50 are with any justice dubbed A-bombs, then Superdrol capsules should come to be recognized as Smart-bombs. They are tactical
anabolic which has no less incredible results, minus the collateral damage. 



HELP A BROTHER OUT  THE REFERENCE POINT THREADS.


This write-up was compiled solely for the sake of informing the future user of exactly what to expect from Superdrol. Be sure to keep watching the testers logs as more information comes forth. Then, once you receive your Superdrol, participate. Please share your experience with everyone else using the Superdrol Reference Point Thread, in the Designer Supplements forum at AnabolicMinds.


Supplement Facts
Serving Size: 1 Capsule
Servings Per Container: 90
Amount Per Serving
Methasteron 10 MG

Suggested Use:
As a dietary supplement, take 2-3 capsules daily.

Ingredients: 
2a-17a-dimethyl-5a-androst-3-one

Warning:
Men under the age of 18, women and children should not use this product

Store in a cool, dry place, tightly closed

----------


## phwSSJ

I am not getting any.

I think it went on sale late last night and its selling out fast.

I dont know there are a lot of people that swear by it and havent even used it.

I am just not gonna bother. Its not like its a miracle pill or anything. 
Plus you can get real gear for the same price!

----------


## Bryan2

This is a nice dry BULKING oral real STEROID that will provide continual strength and no bloat. Not to androgenic

----------


## phwSSJ

I am not trying to be offensive Bryan, I have a few questions myself:

How come it is a real steroid and not included in the ban?

And the timing of this and the reason for why it is only for sale a limited time is kind of fishy!

I dont know much about PHs thats why I am asking

----------


## Bryan2

The reason it is not included in the Ban is because It did NOT exist. The guy who designed it had been working on it for 6 months trying to synthesize it and get his chem house in China to produce it.

It hasnt been around long enough to be included in the ban but it will as they made an amendment that states they can add any new compound to the list at will. But for right now it is 100% legal.


Its only for sale for a limited time because the Only chem house that knows how to make it knows of the impending ban and does not want to risk getting a kilo of the stuff seized at customs. It is a pricey compound to make and from my understanding difficult to produce.


If its too much for your budget then you shouldnt buy it but at 65 bucks its not too bad plus one bottle will give you a whole cycle. Its a really interesting chem with nice aspects. It is fastly becoming a very good oral bulker way better the M1T at least because of the ability for weight gain, strength and no Lethargy.
You may see it pop up on the UG labs sometime in the future but I would expect to see it running for well over 100$ a bottle.

----------


## Natural1

so wait let me get this right, it will not be banned by the 20th right?

----------


## zOaib

> I am not getting any.
> 
> I think it went on sale late last night and its selling out fast.
> 
> I dont know there are a lot of people that swear by it and havent even used it.
> 
> I am just not gonna bother. Its not like its a miracle pill or anything. 
> Plus you can get real gear for the same price!


this stuff is the equivalent to WINNY or some know it as stanadozol ............ i was goign to buy it but it looks like its just hyped , and even their own website says at bulk nutrition , that this stuff is only half as powerful as M1-T ................. although this stuff has less side effects .........thats about it !

----------


## zOaib

> so wait let me get this right, it will not be banned by the 20th right?


yes it will , any testoterone precursors are BANNED !

----------


## KODE

if you read bryans post above, it will answer all your questions about superdrol..he knows a l9ot about it cuz his friend is the one who produced it...and like he said before, its not banned right now but it could be added to the list of banned supps. thats why its only on sale for a limited time..  :Strong Smiley:

----------


## nsa

> yes it will , any testoterone precursors are BANNED !


It's not a testosterone precursor. A precursor to testosterone is a compound that is converted to testosterone. This compound does not convert to testosterone. And its not included in the ban because it wasn't around when they were writing the bill. It can be added to the list though, in which case it will illegal...

----------


## zOaib

> It's not a testosterone precursor. A precursor to testosterone is a compound that is converted to testosterone. This compound does not convert to testosterone. And its not included in the ban because it wasn't around when they were writing the bill. It can be added to the list though, in which case it will illegal...


u know i have a very good feeling it will be added since it basically does what any PH does ................ i wouldnt risk my neck to keep selling that stuff but we shall see !

----------


## Bryan2

It is half as anabolic as M1T so a dose of 20mgs instead of 10 is needed 30mg for the big guys.

A PH is NOT an active compound it needs to be converted into one in the blood.

A PRO STEROID is an active steroid that is legal for the moment.

This Is an excellent product if one is looking for a dry bulker with excellent strength gains.

I would personally run this instead of Dbol to kickstart my cycles. No Bloat minimal toxicity and huge strebgth gains.

----------


## zOaib

SO whats your opinion guys IS THIS STUFF WORTH BUYING NOW OR NOT ????? NEED TO KNOW ASAP , thx !

----------


## Bryan2

at least try one bottle 
all you need is one for a cycle.

----------


## DevilsDeity

i got 3

----------


## nsa

IMO it is definately worth buying. Im not getting any but thats only because im done with anything hormonal...

----------


## IGOTJUICE007

i got 2

----------


## hardgainer12

i used it for 3 weeks and gained nothing as if i was just working out with protien!!! didnt work but got to enjoy plenty of acne on the back! Not worth 80$

----------


## copenhagen

wow dude thats wierd, most of the bros on here gained 10-20 lbs...........guess it does not work

----------


## SMYL_GR8

> i used it for 3 weeks and gained nothing as if i was just working out with protien!!! didnt work but got to enjoy plenty of acne on the back! Not worth 80$


Very unusual. I used it for four weeks with good results. Why not 4 weeks?

----------


## zOaib

for all the folks who havetn tried superdrol , ITS WORTH IT ............... it definatley works i have ran 2 cycles of the stuff and loved it ..................

----------

